# Ford 1700 steering gearbox / column



## tkrlyon1 (Apr 5, 2016)

Does anyone know where I can find a manual steering gearbox that will fit my ford 1700 (Japanese model)? I bought one several months back that I believe came off of some other type of compact tractor and it only lasted a month before the balls came out of worm gear. I bought the kit to replace the 5.5mm balls and tube and it is starting to act up again.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy tkrlyon1,

Welcome to the tractor forum.

There is a good supply of 1700's in salvage yards across the country. Visit tractorhouse.com. Scroll down to their "Dismantled Machines" section. They have 31ea. Ford 1700's listed in salvage. Choose a boneyard nearest you. 

Good luck.


----------

